# 3k DIY plug in hybrid kit???



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the youtube video in the article:


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Very interesting. At first I thought they removed the brake caliper. However, I think what appears to be the brake rotor in the video is actually just a cover. I thought it was strange for an Accord to have such large brake discs in the rear lol.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

So, plug in only? It doesnt regen or trickle charge off the ice, as you drive? Also, I hope there is a safety cut out tied into the brake switch. I'd hate to have to stop quick and fight the wheel motors! It also appears to be a "dumb" system. Where it detects wheel movement, powers up and stops power at a certain point. Guess thats all you need. Looks great.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

What gave you the impression it doesn't regen?


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

If they did finally design a working/reliable wheel motor I'd just as soon have a big battery pack shoved in place of all of the removed components, 4 motors and throw the ICE in the garbage.....


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

He said it started at a few mph, off at a certain speed. He didnt say anything about regen. He was selling how much it will save you in gas, but no mentiin of regen. Just on, and off.
Oh, and 200ft/lbs on a wheel hub, small bat pack and small controllers? If no regen, or drive time recharge, how many starts is that good for?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm waiting for the astonishment that it is on Fox News.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

few2many said:


> He said it started at a few mph, off at a certain speed. He didnt say anything about regen. He was selling how much it will save you in gas, but no mentiin of regen. Just on, and off.
> Oh, and 200ft/lbs on a wheel hub, small bat pack and small controllers? If no regen, or drive time recharge, how many starts is that good for?


They are PM motors, I see no reason why it wouldn't have regen. It probably wasn't mentioned because it is implied with a hybrid drivetrain. I'm not aware of any hybrids that do not have regen.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

As soon as it hits the hands of the BIG AUTO that price of $3k is out the window for sure. Don't hold your breath on this one.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Notice they use Kelly Controllers. Ouch. But because Kelly offers regen for their brushless DC motors it is about all there is on the market for a setup like this. It has potential. I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that this 'technology' is being added to a suspension not designed for this purpose? I am not sure who would benefit more, the parts stores and alignment shops or the drooling lawyers.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Yeah the Fox news caught my eye. The motor is going to have to be sealed to keep the elements out. How will they do that? Embed it in resin? I wonder if heat from the friction of the breaks will affect the motor. Is it me or hasn’t there been similar setups proposed? This is an impressive design though.


----------

